# Looking for cat home or sanctuary



## chadder (Dec 9, 2021)

Hello - I am new to the forum! We need some advice so any is much appreciated.

We have 2 cats, both are 9 years old. of our cats has had chronic diarrhea for the past 5 years. She is an inside/outside cat, prefers outside but we keep her in now due to her condition. She is not declawed and can fend for herself pretty well in a wooded environment. We lived in the woods for several years and she was an outdoor cat all day, came in at night.

We have been to multiple vets, have done multiple tests and medications and just no answers. We would never put her down so are now trying to find her an outdoor home somewhere and would appreciate any ideas. We are open to driving her anywhere in country to give her a good home. She is a great, loving cat!

Thank you,

Chad


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

So, what you are saying is that you’ve given up on your little girl and no longer want anything to do with her? She needs to be 100% indoors from now on.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

lcordaro said:


> So, what you are saying is that you’ve given up on your little girl and no longer want anything to do with her? She needs to be 100% indoors from now on.


Sometimes rehoming a cat is the best thing we can do for them.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

chadder said:


> Hello - I am new to the forum! We need some advice so any is much appreciated.
> 
> We have 2 cats, both are 9 years old. of our cats has had chronic diarrhea for the past 5 years. She is an inside/outside cat, prefers outside but we keep her in now due to her condition. She is not declawed and can fend for herself pretty well in a wooded environment. We lived in the woods for several years and she was an outdoor cat all day, came in at night.
> 
> ...



Hey Chad. Sorry you're going through all of that, and it's very frustrating to go through test after test and not find any answers. Before you think about rehoming her, diarrhea is often caused by what cats eat. Now that you're keeping her inside and can monitor her, you could gradually try different foods to see what she can tolerate. What exactly do you feed her now?


----------



## chadder (Dec 9, 2021)

miscellaneous said:


> Hey Chad. Sorry you're going through all of that, and it's very frustrating to go through test after test and not find any answers. Before you think about rehoming her, diarrhea is often caused by what cats eat. Now that you're keeping her inside and can monitor her, you could gradually try different foods to see what she can tolerate. What exactly do you feed her now?


Thanks for the reply! We've tried all kinds of food over the years. Prescription, grain free, white rice/boiled chicken, etc... Tried those foods very strictly for 4-6 weeks with little change. Right now she's on Blue Buffalo Sensitive Stomach.

She's actually been inside for about the past year now. The vet thought she might be eating some types of grass etc.... so we made sure to keep in indoors. We have 3 litter boxes in the house knowing that she doesn't want to dirty up the main box. That has helped a little, but she'll still go somewhere on the floor 3-4x a day.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

chadder said:


> Thanks for the reply! We've tried all kinds of food over the years. Prescription, grain free, white rice/boiled chicken, etc... Tried those foods very strictly for 4-6 weeks with little change. Right now she's on Blue Buffalo Sensitive Stomach.
> 
> She's actually been inside for about the past year now. The vet thought she might be eating some types of grass etc.... so we made sure to keep in indoors. We have 3 litter boxes in the house knowing that she doesn't want to dirty up the main box. That has helped a little, but she'll still go somewhere on the floor 3-4x a day.


We had to go through dozens of wet and dry food to find something my girls could tolerate. This one threw up, that one had diarrhea, the other one said I'm Not Eating That! The worst of it was the Rx food and the ones for Sensitive Stomachs. We now use Fancy Feast classic pate with a little Purina Naturals Original dry. Question: Is it truly diarrhea with watery stools, or is she just pooping a lot of soft stuff? What kind of litter do you use? What kind of box do you use?


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

chadder said:


> Hello - I am new to the forum! We need some advice so any is much appreciated.
> 
> We have 2 cats, both are 9 years old. of our cats has had chronic diarrhea for the past 5 years. She is an inside/outside cat, prefers outside but we keep her in now due to her condition. She is not declawed and can fend for herself pretty well in a wooded environment. We lived in the woods for several years and she was an outdoor cat all day, came in at night.
> 
> ...


Hi Chad,
It seems to me that having her live outdoors all the time might be worse for her, as then she would be able to eat whatever she found and it might just make her worse.... 

I think it is really a shame that someone here felt it was appropriate to scold you for wanting to give her to an outdoor home, though. Obviously you have not given up on her or you would not be trying so hard to help her. Don't listen to anyone who wants to criticize you. You have done and are doing your best for this cat, and deserve credit for that.

I am with Miscellaneous on this, and want to try to help you brainstorm ideas on what might change things. I am also interested in knowing if her diarrhea is really watery or if it is just lots of poop. Also, does she seem uncomfortable before she poops? When most animals, including people, have true diarrhea, it is painful just before you let it go. On the other hand, if her problem is just loose and frequent stools, that is a little bit different.

I wonder if it is an allergy. Is it possible for you to have her allergy tested if you have not already done that? She could be allergic to something that is commonly in cat food, and maybe if you make her food for her you can avoid that ingredient, if you know what it is.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Did you not read the post that he is looking to give her away in order for someone else to deal with her issue vs solving the issue. Why is rehoming the solution here? Is that going to solve this.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

lcordaro said:


> Did you not read the post that he is looking to give her away in order for someone else to deal with her issue vs solving the issue. Why is rehoming the solution here? Is that going to solve this.


I read it, sure. But I don't think that the best way to help someone is to blast them on their first post. Instead, miscellaneous and I are trying to help the OP come up with a better solution. Rehoming might be the best solution, but I never said that is was in my opinion.

It is never helpful to slam someone.
But one _can _help by being understanding and offering alternatives or good advice. Sometimes a person is just at their wit's end and don't know a solution, but it is possible to help them find one. In my experience this is often the case. Personally, I am here to try to help people, not to make them feel bad.


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

Your right. I do appreciate your involvement on this forum. You have been very helpful to a lot of pet owners.


----------

